# There are still some nice people in this world!!!



## DubShelley (18 Feb 2009)

Just thought I'd share this nice story...

My boyfriend lost his wallet last night, needless to say he was like a demon!!! Not only was there €200 belonging to him in it, there was also €400 belonging to his friends which he'd just gotten as they are booking a holiday. He searched everywhere but gave up as it was nowhere to be found. He was really p*ssed off and set about cancelling all his cards this morning and was thinking about cancelling the holiday too as he just couldn't afford to pay for everyone!

However...he just got a call from his college who asked him if by any chance he'd lost his wallet. Turns out, someone found it outside our apartment building and went to the bother of trying to find some way to locate him. His college card was there so the kind samaritan called them and asked them to get in touch with my boyf to let him know it had been found.

My boyf called him there and he reassured him everything was still in it and it hadn't been touched. He only lives up the road from us so he's going to meet him later to give it back.

There really are some kind samaritans out there...In these tough times, I'm sure it would be hard for a lot of people to hand back €500 they found on the ground!!! Would you??


----------



## Caveat (18 Feb 2009)

DubShelley said:


> I'm sure it would be hard for a lot of people to hand back €500 they found on the ground!!! Would you??


 
If it was in a wallet I have to say I would, yes.

If I found cash simply lying there I'm not so sure though.

Still, nice story.


----------



## S.L.F (18 Feb 2009)

DubShelley said:


> In these tough times, I'm sure it would be hard for a lot of people to hand back €500 they found on the ground!!! Would you??


 
Probably wants to meet so he can steal his car keys!



Caveat said:


> If I found cash simply lying there I'm not so sure though.
> 
> Still, nice story.


 
A good few years ago I used to work on the West Pier Dun Laoghaire.

One of my work collegues lost his pay packet £90O or so raging wasn't in it so my boss advised him to go to the local Gardai station and report the loss.

Later that day he got a call saying his money had been found.

So delighted was he that he gave the good samaratin 1/3 of his wage.


----------



## Caveat (18 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> One of my work collegues lost his pay packet £90O or so raging wasn't in it so my boss advised him to go to the local Gardai station and report the loss.


 
If I found an actual pay packet I would have handed it in too.

I was talking about loose cash just lying there on it's own though.


----------



## S.L.F (18 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> If I found an actual pay packet I would have handed it in too.
> 
> I was talking about loose cash just lying there on it's own though.


 
That's exactly what this person found.

Money in an envelope with no writing on the outside


----------



## Caveat (18 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Money in an envelope


 
OK, so not 'loose cash just lying there' then. 

If it was obvious that it was a pay packet - even if it wasn't identifiable, I would probably have handed it in then.


----------



## jasconius (18 Feb 2009)

Two gentlemen of the Wailing Wall persuasion were out walking and one of them spotted a wage packet on the ground.
The other man congratulated his friend on his luck.
'What luck?' was the reply ' Have you seen the tax and levies I am paying?'


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

In my work we have wallets and phones lost everyday. I always go to great lengths to return the article to its owner. I have trawled through phonebooks looking for home, mam, dad, etc. Through wallets looking for XtraVision, Credit Union and Student cards, looking for any little scrap of paper to indicate an owner.

Funny thing is, its always the people who have little who are always grateful. Someone who has only a few cents and maybe some personal items will pour over you with gratitude, and the ones with all the dosh, cards and IDs will barely grunt in your direction.


----------



## Sylvester3 (18 Feb 2009)

Am I missing something? €200 of his own cash plus €400 of his friends adds up to €600 doesn't it? Is there a little joke in there being played on us...?

Anyway I found £200 outside a bank once and handed it in. The bank people took my details and a little while later a very nice old lady came round to my house and gave me a tenner as a thank you. When I told my friends one of them, reknowned for being a tight get, said that I should have got a 10% finders fee!


----------



## cole (18 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Funny thing is, its always the people who have little who are always grateful. Someone who has only a few cents and maybe some personal items will pour over you with gratitude, and the ones with all the dosh, cards and IDs will barely grunt in your direction.



Nothing new there then!


----------



## sandrat (18 Feb 2009)

I remember as a student someone finding a wallet and handing it in with money in it but stealing the condoms!

I have found wallets before and handed them in, friend found an electric guitar in her garden one morning and handed it in!


----------



## truthseeker (18 Feb 2009)

A friend of mine was going to america for the summer. She had an uncles phone number written on the envelope that contained all her travelers cheques (her summer start up money - bout 600 pounds).
She phoned her uncle from the airport, got on flight, disembarked in New York to find a staff member waiting for her with a message.
The next person along to the public phone she had used had found the envelope, phoned the number on it, told the uncle about the travellers cheques in the envelope, left the envelope with airport security for the uncle to pick up and the uncle had phoned ahead to the New York airport so someone could tell her the money had been found.

She hadnt actually noticed she was missing her travellers cheques by the time she was told about it


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> I remember as a student someone finding a wallet and handing it in with money in it but stealing the condoms!


 
San, were you THAT desperate?!


----------



## sandrat (18 Feb 2009)

It wasn't me! I was a good girl in college

Librarians are good girls. It was probably one of the orts girls


----------



## Caveat (18 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> the orts girls


 


Sounds like they are trolls or some sort of sect or something?!


----------



## sandrat (18 Feb 2009)

its how the blonde haired orange skinned arts students say arts, orts


----------



## efm (18 Feb 2009)

Caveat said:


> Sounds like they are trolls or some sort of sect or something?!


 
No....orts girls just studied archaeology and sociology and waited around for a rich husband


----------



## sandrat (18 Feb 2009)

efm said:


> No....orts girls just studied archaeology and sociology and waited around for a rich husband


 
you mean orcheaology and sue-she-ology


----------



## Caveat (18 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> its how the blonde haired orange skinned arts students say arts, orts


 
Aahh I see ... jaysus how things have changed - when I was a student the arts students were the coolest bunch (if a bit pretentious).  

All drugtakers, musicians and adventurous in fashion sense and attitude.

Certainly NEVER orange skinned.


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> sue-she-ology


 
I thought that was the study of raw fish meals


----------



## Bubbly Scot (18 Feb 2009)

In Tesco car park last week I saw a guy bend down to pick something up and then put it back on the ground. Realising it was a mobile phone, I went and picked it up, it was admittedly old and and battered, moreso having probably recently fallen out of someones pocket but I handed it in.

Himself reckons the first "finder" put it back on the ground because it wasn't worth taking!!


----------



## DavyJones (18 Feb 2009)

I was out with my young brother on thursday night and while I was busting moves on the dance floor , I found a new phone. I slipped it in my back pocket with the intention of trying to contact owner when the club finished. 

Near the end of the night it rang and a very excited girl was on the other end, I met up with her and her two friends and duly returned the phone to the relieved girl. I got kisses and hugs from all three of them, better than any finders fee


----------



## S.L.F (18 Feb 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I was out with my young brother on thursday night and while I was busting moves on the dance floor ,


 
I unfortunately look like a pig trying to escape from a sack when I try to bust some moves.

I normally just bust my pants.



DavyJones said:


> Near the end of the night it rang and a very excited girl was on the other end, I met up with her and her two friends and duly returned the phone to the relieved girl. I got kisses and hugs from all three of them, better than any finders fee


 
You got a new phone and gave it away for a few kisses, God you're cheap!


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2009)

I left my phone on the seat beside me on a plane last week and by the time I had realised I was just out the door (not even into the terminal yet) but when I went back someone had stolen it.


----------



## Carmel (18 Feb 2009)

My husband got about 500e in cash from his work colleagues on his last day of work before our wedding. It fell out of his pocket later that day while he was in Tallaght. In a panic he went to the garda station in Tallaght to report it missing. The guard on duty asked him how much he had lost and where he thought he lost it. He then took an envelope of cash from behind the desk and said it had been handed in earlier. 

As you can imagine he was delighted..........that was nearly 4 years ago now, would like to think that it would still happen.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I unfortunately look like a pig trying to escape from a sack when I try to bust some moves.
> 
> I normally just bust my pants.


 
Nice mental image there.

I still think there are honest people around. I would hope that if I lost something, someone would do their best to get it back to me, as I do.


----------



## Purple (18 Feb 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I got kisses and hugs from all three of them, better than any finders fee



Tongues or just a peck on the cheek?


----------



## efm (19 Feb 2009)

DavyJones said:


> ......a very excited girl .... her two friends ....kisses and hugs from all three of them, better than any finders fee


 
Yeah right....as they say on boards...."pics or it didn't happen!"


----------



## Purple (19 Feb 2009)

efm said:


> Yeah right....as they say on boards...."pics or it didn't happen!"



Yea, and not a link to a Paris Hilton clip on YouTube!


----------



## DavyJones (19 Feb 2009)

I'll post it on my blog soon, confessions of a plumber 

Purple, any chance of a link to that youtube clip, I can't find it anywhere


----------



## TheBlock (19 Feb 2009)

Not Blowing my own trumpet here but last week....The Student ID card gave me a way to locate the owner http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055484182

Not huge money involved but there was a monthly bus and rail pass and the Purse was rather fethcing would imaging it would go with almost any outfit


----------



## Purple (19 Feb 2009)

TheBlock said:


> Not Blowing my own trumpet here but last week....The Student ID card gave me a way to locate the owner http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055484182
> 
> Not huge money involved but there was a monthly bus and rail pass and the Purse was rather fethcing would imaging it would go with almost any outfit



Well if you’re going to start that, when I went to an ATM in the BoI at the bottom of Market Street in Sligo (many years ago) I found that there was already a Pass card in the machine. I printed off an advice slip, just to show that I had found the card in the machine, and handed it into the Bank. I got a nice letter from the customer service manager and a poxy BoI calculator)


----------



## becky (19 Feb 2009)

Purple said:


> I found that there was already a Pass card in the machine.


 
I came across the same scenario.  I posted the card in the letter box (it was the same branch) with my name scribbled on a piece of paper.  I was in the bank 6 months later I was asked to go to the office.  The manager handed me a card from the couple with £20 in it.  I was a student at the time and £20 was a fortune.


----------



## Ancutza (19 Feb 2009)

I found a Rolex watch in the snow in London when I was a student.  My glaswegian class-mate insisted we verify if it was a fake or not so we took it to the local shopping mall and an upmarket jeweller.  They confirmed it was genuine.

Anyway, good irish catholic that I am, I took it 'round to the old bill who said I could keep it after 'a-year-and-a-day' if nobody claimed it.  Waited the requisite time and phoned the cops who told me it had been claimed 2 days after I left it in.  Not so much as a 'Thankyou' card from the owner, the tight git!

I often wondered thereafter if one of the cops didn't pocket it since I excitedly told him that XYZ jewellers had declared it the real deal! 

Anyway if it happened again I'd do the same.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Feb 2009)

Why did you check if it was genuine or fake? Surely if you were gonna return it to the rightful owner then it wouldnt matter?!


----------



## mathepac (20 Feb 2009)

sandrat said:


> ... handing it in with money in it but stealing the condoms!...





sandrat said:


> ... Librarians are good girls...





efm said:


> No....orts girls just studied archaeology and sociology and waited around for a rich husband...


 So if orts gorls were "ladies-in-waiting", would it be fair to describe a librarianist with free-range condoms a "lay-in-waiting"?


----------



## Purple (20 Feb 2009)

efm said:


> No....orts girls just studied archaeology and sociology and waited around for a rich husband



That’s not fair, it’s like saying that orts guys are just waiting to become teachers and civil servants, maybe aspiring to one day become the financial regulator.


----------



## Ancutza (20 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Why did you check if it was genuine or fake? Surely if you were gonna return it to the rightful owner then it wouldnt matter?!


 
Well, we were a bit curious.  You know, if you find a Rolex then chances are it's a fake, right? So why not get it looked at?  We were pretty impressed when it was declared real.  

We even valued in the shop window! 8k Stg (or something like that) but we never thought about keeping it and that was especially true once we were told it was genuine.


----------



## Brianne (22 Feb 2009)

There are still lots of nice people out there.I recently had a bereavement and to be honest, it has made me rethink a lot of stuff about funerals etc. The amount of people who went to a lot of trouble to attend, to send flowers, Mass cards and say lovely things was such a comfort. Also in my job, I am often so pleased with the gratitude of people and their genuine appreciation.


----------



## Lex Foutish (22 Feb 2009)

Years ago (many actually) I was thumbing from Cork to the Kingdom of Kerry. I had to make a call from a phone box in a town I went through and, when I was finished, I noticed a woman's purse on the shelf. It had cards, phone numbers and money in it. I called to the local Garda Station, told them the story and left the purse with them. They took my details and off I went. When I got home a few weeks later, there was a letter for me from the woman whose purse it was. She was a journalist and said that she would have coped with the loss of the money and cards but needed the phone numbers badly. And she'd enclosed a tenner for me as a reward which, to a penniless student, was potential liquid gold! About 20 pints of porter at that time if I remember my prices correctly.

I've been on the receiving end of having something returned as well and also showed my gratitude. It's such a relief to have something important returned and it's almost as good to do the good deed and be thanked for it.


----------



## Brianne (22 Feb 2009)

Ancutza said:


> We even valued in the shop window! 8k Stg (or something like that) but we never thought about keeping it and that was especially true once we were told it was genuine.


 
Fair dues, it's called honesty.


----------

